# Hello lovelys another new one :)



## mistress-mk1TT

Well I'm new to all this forum stuff, but thought I would finally see what it's all about lol...

I'm the owner of a mk1 TT convertible in black (for now) had my mistress for 6 months now and loved every minute of it, but only the last about 2 months I've started to mod her


----------



## davelincs

Welcome to the forum, and of course your mistress


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Lol thanks :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi mistress-mk1TT, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## V6RUL

Welcome, keep your eye out for NW meets in the events section.
Steve


----------



## Callum-TT

welcome 

Any pics of your car?


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

My lady


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

And again


----------



## Callum-TT

mistress-mk1TT said:


> My lady


I hope you've cleaned her 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

She's always clean


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

More pic on my fb though, as when I updated my phone it deleted a lot of my pics


----------



## V6RUL

Not sure about the wheels.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

One off my fb


----------



## mistress-mk1TT




----------



## mistress-mk1TT

With my mates scooby lol


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Haha Steve I have new wheels coming for her next week  wolfrace assassins


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Haha Steve, she's got new wheels coming next week, wolfrace assassins


----------



## V6RUL

mistress-mk1TT said:


> Haha Steve I have new wheels coming for her next week  wolfrace assassins


Hope you pick the right colour and it doesn't look like a BMW 4 x 4 cc :wink:

Haigh Hall in the events section could be a good day out..have a peek..
Steve


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

I will defo be making sure it's the right colour for my little lady before I have anything done... yeah ill have a look now, see if there's any events near me


----------



## Callum-TT

V6RUL said:


> Not sure about the wheels.. :roll:
> Steve


Lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Ah well each to there own, but they look better in the flesh tbh


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

looking good, welcome along!


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Ello and thank you


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Welcome


----------



## mistress-mk1TT

Thanks hun


----------

